# Knot



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

Boo is having a false pregnancy and last night I found a knot in one of her boobs. It's about the size of a marble. I'm going to call the vet when they open and probably make an appointment but I was just wondering what ya'll think it could be.


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

could be the start of mastitus (sp) does it feel like it may have a fever in that teet?


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not really sure. I'm at work right now and I didn't think to check last night.


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

I just called the vet and they said it could be a tumor or mastitis or something that's not even serious. I have an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

good deal let us know how it goes.


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

Did u get a chance to take your girl to the vet yet?


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

The appointment's at 4


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What did you find out?


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

???? how is your female doin?


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

She's fine. The vet said it was probably just a knot of milk. But if it's not gone in 2 weeks I've gotta take her back.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I hope it disappears in a week or two. Glad it was nothing serious.


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

my dog has the same exact thing on her last nipples towards her butt


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

omg! the size of it has like doubled! he said it should go away in a week or 2. but he said nothing about it getting bigger. she's also got like 3 more on the nipples on her chest.


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

get her back to the vet (preferably a different one) that just doesnt sound right to me ...


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well I've done more research on stuff like that and everything I found that would be something serious says that her behavior would change. It hasn't. She still eats normally and she's still very very playful.


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

hows that knot jboo?


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

well it got bigger and she got a few more that were going up her chest but now theyre all gone. thank god. but now she's got a cyst on her leg.


----------

